# Most exceptional Malts



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I know CH Marcris Risque Business has got to be the most influential in the Maltese world, so comparing other Malts to him wouldn't be appropriate, but are there any other standout Malts that come to mind? Whether it's a Malt that has produced champions galore, or won multiple awards (BIS, BISS, etc.), or is, in your opinion, a perfect representation of the breed, which Malts do you think have made a notable "splash" in the Maltese world?

The ones I can think of off the top of my head are CH Marcris Thrill of Victory, CH Marcris Indecent Proposal, CH Divine's Marc of Friendship, CH Divine's Indecent Desperado, CH Pashes Beau Didley, CH Ta-Jon's Tickle Me Silly.

I know there are a LOT more, though, and would love to know what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 1 2009, 01:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856627


> I know CH Marcris Risque Business has got to be the most influential in the Maltese world, so comparing other Malts to him wouldn't be appropriate, but are there any other standout Malts that come to mind? Whether it's a Malt that has produced champions galore, or won multiple awards (BIS, BISS, etc.), or is, in your opinion, a perfect representation of the breed, which Malts do you think have made a notable "splash" in the Maltese world?
> 
> The ones I can think of off the top of my head are CH Marcris Thrill of Victory, CH Marcris Indecent Proposal, CH Divine's Marc of Friendship, CH Divine's Indecent Desperado, CH Pashes Beau Didley, CH Ta-Jon's Tickle Me Silly.
> 
> I know there are a LOT more, though, and would love to know what everyone else thinks. [/B]


CH Marie's Prince Snowball Pie of Ashburn.

Sorry, I just couldn't resist.  Snowball's my champ though. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I love really looking back at older pedigrees. One very famous Malt from years past was: Ch. Joanne-Chen's Mino Maya Dancer. The friends I have that remember this dog say he was spectacular. 

Another dog that had quite the reputation was Ch. Windsong's Master Showcase. He was behind Risque'. 

There are so many that I hear my friends with a long history in the breed talk about and remember well. I have been lucky enough to see a few of the dogs that you have mentioned here. One of the things that I love about going to shows like the Specialty is seeing how many spectacular beauties there are in this breed we love so much.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 1 2009, 01:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856627


> I know CH Marcris Risque Business has got to be the most influential in the Maltese world, so comparing other Malts to him wouldn't be appropriate, but are there any other standout Malts that come to mind? Whether it's a Malt that has produced champions galore, or won multiple awards (BIS, BISS, etc.), or is, in your opinion, a perfect representation of the breed, which Malts do you think have made a notable "splash" in the Maltese world?
> 
> The ones I can think of off the top of my head are CH Marcris Thrill of Victory, CH Marcris Indecent Proposal, CH Divine's Marc of Friendship, CH Divine's Indecent Desperado, CH Pashes Beau Didley, CH Ta-Jon's Tickle Me Silly.
> 
> I know there are a LOT more, though, and would love to know what everyone else thinks. [/B]


Okay, Sarah. So you're makin' me feel really good about little Tyler here. :biggrin: He's got Risque Business and Indecent Proposal on one side and Marcris Thrill of Victory on the other. What's ROMX mean after a name? One of his grandparents is Shocked Silly (ROMX). Meanwhile all of that doesn't really matter to me...he's just so amazing I don't care who his relatives are. Ain't that the truth with humans as well?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 1 2009, 02:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856873


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 1 2009, 01:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856627





> I know CH Marcris Risque Business has got to be the most influential in the Maltese world, so comparing other Malts to him wouldn't be appropriate, but are there any other standout Malts that come to mind? Whether it's a Malt that has produced champions galore, or won multiple awards (BIS, BISS, etc.), or is, in your opinion, a perfect representation of the breed, which Malts do you think have made a notable "splash" in the Maltese world?
> 
> The ones I can think of off the top of my head are CH Marcris Thrill of Victory, CH Marcris Indecent Proposal, CH Divine's Marc of Friendship, CH Divine's Indecent Desperado, CH Pashes Beau Didley, CH Ta-Jon's Tickle Me Silly.
> 
> I know there are a LOT more, though, and would love to know what everyone else thinks. [/B]


Okay, Sarah. So you're makin' me feel really good about little Tyler here. :biggrin: He's got Risque Business and Indecent Proposal on one side and Marcris Thrill of Victory on the other. What's ROMX mean after a name? One of his grandparents is Shocked Silly (ROMX). Meanwhile all of that doesn't really matter to me...he's just so amazing I don't care who his relatives are. Ain't that the truth with humans as well? 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Tyler has a nice pedigree! 

ROMX means that they have produced a puppy that has gone on to win a Best in Show

One of the most amazing maltese I have seen is Marc's brother Matthew, who is owned by a lady in Japan. I absolutely LOVED his outline and watching him move in this last maltese Nationals. That breeding was sure a winning combo (Keeps and Rejoice), no doubt about it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

C & M has had some beautiful maltese over the years. There was also Ch. Keoli's Small Kraft Warning who had a silk
coat to die for. Mike-Mar had some beauties too. Gerta Shaw had some as well. There are so many!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

CH Ch TO THE VICTOR OF ENG ROM

Anna Engstrom in Michigan has had many, many Champions. She is in her late 80's now and is doing well.

You will find "Victor" in many lines that go way back.

Our Ozzy's Dad was from her line.....Ch Little White Cloud That Flies...( Fly Boy ).


----------



## woodele (Apr 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> ROMX means that they have produced a puppy that has gone on to win a Best in Show.[/B]


Sorry, I'm from Germany but in my understanding ROM (only in the AMA organization!) means that this Maltese has 5 (for a dog) and 3 (for bitch) champions within his/her offsprings; ROMX means multiple ROM.

Or I'm wrong?

Klaus


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Ch Marc of Friendship
Ch Delcost Marc by Design
Sun Canyon great coat genes.

eek so many but I can't think of any of their names off the top of my head!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (woodele @ Dec 2 2009, 12:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857181


> QUOTE





> ROMX means that they have produced a puppy that has gone on to win a Best in Show.[/B]


Sorry, I'm from Germany but in my understanding ROM (only in the AMA organization!) means that this Maltese has 5 (for a dog) and 3 (for bitch) champions within his/her offsprings; ROMX means multiple ROM.

Or I'm wrong?

Klaus
[/B][/QUOTE]

Now I'm not sure... This was brought up in another thread and this was the definition given (hence why I quoted it)

_ROMX is given to a Sire and Dam that have produced a BIS Or BISS (Best in Show or Best In Specialty Show)_
here is the thread http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...235&hl=romx

I wonder which it is? 

BTW if you are in charge of the database, can I just say...THANK YOU!! LOVE that site and i spend hours and hours on it!!!


----------



## woodele (Apr 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> _ROMX is given to a Sire and Dam that have produced a BIS Or BISS _[/B]


OK, I've read the thread and I'm wondering why there're not more ROMX Maltese or is it only for AMA members like the ROM title?

QUOTE


> BTW if you are in charge of the database, can I just say...THANK YOU!! LOVE that site and i spend hours and hours on it!!![/B]


Yeah, you're right, that's me.

Klaus


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Kudos to the breeders continuing to bring us exceptional maltese... thank you for all your hard work...definitely seems like a complicated business after just touching upon all the genetics issues etc that go hand in hand with breeding for spectacular looks. Seems like alot of hard work researching all this out, so hats off to the good breeders!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, Marie, of course your Snowball is a winner!! He is just adorable. :wub: I feel the same way about my little Sophie Bean. :wub: She's perfection in my eyes, even though she's as far off from standard as they come-- large head, a curly piggy's tail, roached back (hind legs are longer), and so forth. I wouldn't change a thing about her, though. She'll always be my little heart dog. :heart:

P.S. I hope you're not under the impression that I think Snowball is far from standard like my Sophie is. I'm pretty sure he's an excellent representation of the Maltese breed, since he's from a reputable breeder. Sophie, on the other hand, is from a BYB, so her "faults" are to be expected.  

Carina, I just read the "Joanne-Chen" thread, so I know she's no longer breeding. I'm assuming Windsong has stopped breeding, as well? I have seen both kennel names in older pedigrees, but I don't think I've ever seen any pictures of the dogs. Would love to see some, if available? I bet they were gorgeous!

Sue, I second what Stacy said! It sounds like your boy has a very impressive pedigree. :wub: I've never seen Thriller in person, but he is a sight to behold in his pictures. So stunning!

Stacy, I just looked at CH Divine's Gift of Friendship (Matthew) on Divine's site. Is that the Malt you're talking about? If so, he's breathtakingly beautiful. :smheat: 

Brit, I have seen a lot of C & M in pedigrees. I wish they had a website, as I'd love to see their dogs (past and present). I have also wondered about Keoli and Mike-Mar, since I've seen their names in pedigrees plenty of times. I've never heard of Gerta Shaw, though, but that's not saying much, LOL.  Even though I've never seen pictures of these dogs, I don't for a second doubt that they were all beautiful.

theboyz (I'm so sorry; I don't know your name!), I've seen CH To the Victor of Eng in pedigrees, too. It looks like he was bred to a lot of Su-Le females. Do you know if Su-Le is still breeding? I read on Divine's site that they got their start in Maltese from three breeders, and Su-Le was one of them. I'm sure their dogs are just stunning.

Briana, I don't think I've never seen CH Delcost Marc by Design. Or, maybe I have? I'm getting confused with all these dogs. :smstarz: Regardless, he must be gorgeous, since he's a Divine breeding!

Klaus, thank you for your database!! I get a lot of information on pedigrees from your database! :thmbup: 

Eileen, I agree with applauding those great breeders who have put in so much work, time, and dedication to bring and share with us such exquisite dogs.

I also thought of two more Malts: CH Pashes Dream Phantasy and CH Bhe Jei's Pinball Wizard. Weren't these two pretty darn famous?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 2 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857468


> I also thought of two more Malts: CH Pashes Dream Phantasy and *CH Bhe Jei's Pinball Wizard*. Weren't these two pretty darn famous?[/B]


Bhe Jei's Pinball Wizard (Tommy) reminds me......I've always wondered if there is any connection between him and my Frosty's g-grandfather *Ch Kathan Pinball Wizard of JLC*.

Can anyone help me with that? Klaus?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sarah, Su-Le is Barb Bergquest out of MI also. Yes she is still showing and breeding. She is a good friend of Anna Engstrom.

Marsha


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Dec 2 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857506


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 2 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857468





> I also thought of two more Malts: CH Pashes Dream Phantasy and *CH Bhe Jei's Pinball Wizard*. Weren't these two pretty darn famous?[/B]


Bhe Jei's Pinball Wizard (Tommy) reminds me......I've always wondered if there is any connection between him and my Frosty's g-grandfather *Ch Kathan Pinball Wizard of JLC*.

Can anyone help me with that? Klaus?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Dee, I can't find a connection. Here is Tommy's pedigree: http://www.woodele.de/maltese/cgi-bin/gene...p;db=maltol.dbw

Kathan's Pinball Wizard is in the database with no ancestors and no progeny, so you might be able to fill in some holes if you have him in Frosty's pedigree. We really should compare pedigrees. B) My Cloud also went back to some Kathan dogs including Ch. Kathan's Sunshine Superman. (And he is an ancestor to Ch. Petite's Sunshine Superman who has quite a few famous decendents himself).


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 2 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857468


> Carina, I just read the "Joanne-Chen" thread, so I know she's no longer breeding. I'm assuming Windsong has stopped breeding, as well? I have seen both kennel names in older pedigrees, but I don't think I've ever seen any pictures of the dogs. Would love to see some, if available? I bet they were gorgeous![/B]



Sorry for two posts, but I just saw this question. No Windsong is still breeding. It is Diane Davis. She is a member of the AMA and I happened to have the good fortune to speak with her on the phone earlier this summer. She was also at the Specialty this year. Very nice lady.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I love this thread!!

Are there websites that show photos of champions from a long time ago? I would love to see photos of all these dogs...


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (woodele @ Dec 2 2009, 05:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857209


> QUOTE





> _ROMX is given to a Sire and Dam that have produced a BIS Or BISS _[/B]


OK, I've read the thread and I'm wondering why there're not more ROMX Maltese or is it only for AMA members like the ROM title?

QUOTE


> BTW if you are in charge of the database, can I just say...THANK YOU!! LOVE that site and i spend hours and hours on it!!![/B]


Yeah, you're right, that's me.

Klaus
[/B][/QUOTE]

The ROMX is only for AMA members too. I too love your data base. 

Tina


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Dec 2 2009, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857515


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Dec 2 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857506





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 2 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857468





> I also thought of two more Malts: CH Pashes Dream Phantasy and *CH Bhe Jei's Pinball Wizard*. Weren't these two pretty darn famous?[/B]


Bhe Jei's Pinball Wizard (Tommy) reminds me......I've always wondered if there is any connection between him and my Frosty's g-grandfather *Ch Kathan Pinball Wizard of JLC*.

Can anyone help me with that? Klaus?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Dee, I can't find a connection. Here is Tommy's pedigree: http://www.woodele.de/maltese/cgi-bin/gene...p;db=maltol.dbw

Kathan's Pinball Wizard is in the database with no ancestors and no progeny, so you might be able to fill in some holes if you have him in Frosty's pedigree. We really should compare pedigrees. B) My Cloud also went back to some Kathan dogs including Ch. Kathan's Sunshine Superman. (And he is an ancestor to Ch. Petite's Sunshine Superman who has quite a few famous decendents himself).
[/B][/QUOTE]

Carnia I do have Frosty's pedigree. How do I let the data base know about the fill in?


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 1 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856895


> C & M has had some beautiful maltese over the years. There was also Ch. Keoli's Small Kraft Warning who had a silk
> coat to die for. Mike-Mar had some beauties too. Gerta Shaw had some as well. There are so many!!![/B]



I love your sig! Cosy looks like a princess. nice shot.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Some of my favorites:

Lexie's dad BISS/BIS CH Rhapsody's Smart Remark - Smarty just won a BIS in Europe. :chili: :chili: 

My girls' grandfather is BIS/BISS American/Canadian/English CH Divine's Marc of Friendship ROMX - Marc who I think is a beauty. :cloud9: 

AND Even though he is not in my girls pedigree, I love Multiple All Breed BIS & Specialty BIS American and Canadian CH Marcris Thrill of Victory ROMX - Thriller. I never saw him in person but in the pictures I have seen he is gorgeous :wub: :wub: :wub: . I love his face.

JMO.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Dec 1 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856785


> I love really looking back at older pedigrees. One very famous Malt from years past was: Ch. Joanne-Chen's Mino Maya Dancer. The friends I have that remember this dog say he was spectacular.
> 
> Another dog that had quite the reputation was Ch. Windsong's Master Showcase. He was behind Risque'.
> 
> There are so many that I hear my friends with a long history in the breed talk about and remember well. I have been lucky enough to see a few of the dogs that you have mentioned here. One of the things that I love about going to shows like the Specialty is seeing how many spectacular beauties there are in this breed we love so much.[/B]


My 1st Malt, Pebbles, was related to Joanne-Chen's Mino Maya Dancer. He was her Great Grandfather 

This is Pebbles

[attachment=59481ebs_2.jpg]


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (woodele @ Dec 2 2009, 02:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857181


> QUOTE





> ROMX means that they have produced a puppy that has gone on to win a Best in Show.[/B]


Sorry, I'm from Germany but in my understanding ROM (only in the AMA organization!) means that this Maltese has 5 (for a dog) and 3 (for bitch) champions within his/her offsprings; ROMX means multiple ROM.

Or I'm wrong?

Klaus
[/B][/QUOTE]

Klaus, you are correct on the ROM. ROMX means having produced 5 (for a dog) or 3 (for a bitch) champion offspring, with one or more of the offspring having won a BIS.

Very nice database you have!

MaryH


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

A few more influential dogs from the past:

Ch. Bar None Electric Horseman
Ch. Bar None Electric Lady
Ch. Two B's Hooked on Sugar
Ch. Myi Ode to Glory
Ch. Stan Bar's Spark of Glory
Ch. Salteer Glory Seeker

MaryH


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

maybe not in the same league- ROM-but how about this big stud?? hes near and dear to a lot of us....

has anyone ever had the pleasure of meeting him? i would love to know what he is like.....hes retired now right?

[attachment=59560:RUMOURcover.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 1 2009, 01:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856627


> I know CH Marcris Risque Business has got to be the most influential in the Maltese world, so comparing other Malts to him wouldn't be appropriate.[/B]



Ava has CH Marcris Risque' Business in her pedigree....three times! Twice on one side and once on the other. Cool!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (dex'smom @ Dec 14 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862570


> maybe not in the same league- ROM-but how about this big stud?? hes near and dear to a lot of us....
> 
> has anyone ever had the pleasure of meeting him? i would love to know what he is like.....hes retired now right?
> 
> [attachment=59560:RUMOURcover.jpg][/B]


I'm confused, this this Bonnie's Angel's Hot Rumor at Khanthav???


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 15 2009, 07:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862640


> QUOTE (dex'smom @ Dec 14 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862570





> maybe not in the same league- ROM-but how about this big stud?? hes near and dear to a lot of us....
> 
> has anyone ever had the pleasure of meeting him? i would love to know what he is like.....hes retired now right?
> 
> [attachment=59560:RUMOURcover.jpg][/B]


I'm confused, this this Bonnie's Angel's Hot Rumor at Khanthav???
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes it is, because that is my Rain's Father.................


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 15 2009, 07:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862640


> QUOTE (dex'smom @ Dec 14 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862570





> maybe not in the same league- ROM-but how about this big stud?? hes near and dear to a lot of us....
> 
> has anyone ever had the pleasure of meeting him? i would love to know what he is like.....hes retired now right?
> 
> [attachment=59560:RUMOURcover.jpg][/B]


I'm confused, this this Bonnie's Angel's Hot Rumor at Khanthav???
[/B][/QUOTE]


yes.. isnt he a looker....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 15 2009, 07:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862645


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 15 2009, 07:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862640





> QUOTE (dex'smom @ Dec 14 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862570





> maybe not in the same league- ROM-but how about this big stud?? hes near and dear to a lot of us....
> 
> has anyone ever had the pleasure of meeting him? i would love to know what he is like.....hes retired now right?
> 
> [attachment=59560:RUMOURcover.jpg][/B]


I'm confused, this this Bonnie's Angel's Hot Rumor at Khanthav???
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes it is, because that is my Rain's Father.................

[/B][/QUOTE]

No wonder Rain is such a beauty!!!!! :wub: He's also Casanova's father. And he Ava's uncle. Rumor and Ava's mom are brother and sister.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow--he IS a beauty!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 1 2009, 05:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856644


> CH Marie's Prince Snowball Pie of Ashburn.
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist.  Snowball's my champ though. :wub: :wub:[/B]



ha ha ha ha - I love Snowball to bits! He's a champ in my eyes


----------

